# UBER driver on welfare?



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey I'm just finishing up with school. Full time UBER driver, only been able to get by with school money. Now that that's gone, and not much for job prospects, can I go on welfare as an UBER driver?


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

The unemployment rate in the US declined to 4.6% as of November. What kind of job are you looking for and how aggressive is your search?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

MarcG said:


> The unemployment rate in the US declined to 4.6% as of November. What kind of job are you looking for and how aggressive is your search?


Hilary Clinton statistics. Yeah I can find a 10 dollar an hour job by tomorrow. Big whoop! I'll still be in welfare. Can I do it on UBER?


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Do you have any children or dependents? Ie elderly people you are caring for?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Hey I'm just finishing up with school. Full time UBER driver, only been able to get by with school money. Now that that's gone, and not much for job prospects, can I go on welfare as an UBER driver?


Apply at Starbucks like every other SNOWFLAKE. You have 50 years to pay off those student loan welfare debt, or Social Security will collect it then.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You say you make less than 1500 a month on Uber so yes you can get wellfare.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You say you make less than 1500 a month on Uber so yes you can get wellfare.


Sweet!!! I'd rather be on welfare than sit in my damn car all day waiting for UBER pool.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Sweet!!! I'd rather be on welfare than sit in my damn car all day waiting for UBER pool.


You will probably be able to get food stamps but make too much for cash assistance. Why not get a real job and uber part time?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You will probably be able to get food stamps but make too much for cash assistance. Why not get a real job and uber part time?


Yeah I'm gonna do the bartenders license I think. UBER and welfare will get me by for six weeks. I'll do LYFT part time after that and then have some fun YouTube ideas for passengers on my UBER account.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Hey I'm just finishing up with school. Full time UBER driver, only been able to get by with school money. Now that that's gone, and not much for job prospects, can I go on welfare as an UBER driver?


You better hurry and apply. Obama only has 6 more weeks in office. The day of milking the country will soon be gone. That's why the hard working middle America voted the way they did. No more free rides. Either get on board or be left behind. 40% increase in food stamp recipients in the last 8 years. That's 1000 times inflation. The working class does not want to support the lazy anymore.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

40 percent rise in food stamps because 12 million people lost their jobs under the previous administration , how quickly people forget.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Paul Vincent said:


> 40 percent rise in food stamps because 12 million people lost their jobs under the previous administration , how quickly people forget.


But 18 million got new jobs. And that's just Uber alone. I don't buy that crap. I've been working every day of my life since I was 14. And that's been since 1975. There's work out there if you want it.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Actually to all the nay-sayers out there this country went to chit when "junior" took office then never recovered


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Actually to all the nay-sayers out there this country went to chit when "junior" took office then never recovered


I take offense to that. This country is great. It's the lazy, obese, pathetic, ignorant, complaining, think that the the world owes them citizens that drain the prosperity of this great nation. No one ever said life is easy. Remember John F Kennedy's famous quote "ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country". Our forefathers would be embarrassed if they saw this country now.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

No I meant that is what happens today in the world of "give me" instead of earn and learn


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

The unemployment rate is cooked. They fail to count the 92 million who have given up looking for work - those are conveniently excluded from the figure.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> The unemployment rate is cooked. They fail to count the 92 million who have given up looking for work - those are conveniently excluded from the figure.


It is ALL lies. Skewered to produce the results the elite wish to obtain.
YOU work for Uber,therefore you should have an understanding of Lies & Manipulation.
Uber behaves as Govt. does because the objective is control and elimination of competition.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I take offense to that. This country is great. It's the lazy, obese, pathetic, ignorant, complaining, think that the the world owes them citizens that drain the prosperity of this great nation. No one ever said life is easy. Remember John F Kennedy's famous quote "ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country". Our forefathers would be embarrassed if they saw this country now.


Careful,many in the world believes that we drain the world to subsidise the lazy. . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You better hurry and apply. Obama only has 6 more weeks in office. The day of milking the country will soon be gone. That's why the hard working middle America voted the way they did. No more free rides. Either get on board or be left behind. 40% increase in food stamp recipients in the last 8 years. That's 1000 times inflation. The working class does not want to support the lazy anymore.


The programs will never end now.
That is the problem with such programs. Also the problem with " Voting for a Living".
Hopefully the unsustainable give away will no longer be extended to every country South of our border !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Hey I'm just finishing up with school. Full time UBER driver, only been able to get by with school money. Now that that's gone, and not much for job prospects, can I go on welfare as an UBER driver?


Go to graduate school


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

DON'T GO TO LAW SCHOOL.


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Hey I'm just finishing up with school. Full time UBER driver, only been able to get by with school money. Now that that's gone, and not much for job prospects, can I go on welfare as an UBER driver?


Take all your participation trophies from grammar school to an employer and demand at least 100k a year
You deserve it!


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Sweet!!! I'd rather be on welfare than sit in my damn car all day waiting for UBER pool.


And when you get welfare (since you're young and healthy) make sure you step over the homeless people that you took food from. Oh yes and make sure they are not outside YOUR door - they're such dirty, nasty lazy people!


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Tell you what I did. I leased a car from UberXchange and sold it to my cousin Chato in Mexico. Now so long as I don't answer my phone or answer the knock on the door, I'll be home with Jerome!


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Tell you what I did. I leased a car from UberXchange and sold it to my cousin Chato in Mexico. Now so long as I don't answer my phone or answer the knock on the door, I'll be home with Jerome!


Unfortunately that actually sounds like someone would do that.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> But 18 million got new jobs. And that's just Uber alone. I don't buy that crap. I've been working every day of my life since I was 14. And that's been since 1975. There's work out there if you want it.


Why do poor people who work hard always think that other poor people take their money when they are on welfare. We aren't taking your money, we are taking Donald Trumps money, or ones like him that actually pay taxes. Don't worry your taxes are going directly to missles that will be dropped on third world countries. I'll make sure when I get welfare, it will be from some million dollar loan kid like Trump. People on welfare are lazy, but Trump who got a million dollar loan from his dad, he did it right? Yeah except he started the game on the goal line, while most of us can't even get off the bench with shit work like UBER!!!


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

MarcG said:


> The unemployment rate in the US declined to 4.6% as of November. What kind of job are you looking for and how aggressive is your search?


LOL 4.6%?

Try 10%.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Sweet!!! I'd rather be on welfare than sit in my damn car all day waiting for UBER pool.


That not how welfare works you haft to show that your look for a job and you haft to take any job offered


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you're truly concerned about making a living and surviving, your first step should be moving out of Los Angeles, one of the most expensive places to live. 

Living in Los Angeles without a real job that pays well is an exercise in futility and makes you a glutton for punishment. There are many states with better paying jobs with half the living expense. Don't get tied down to living in LA.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

me2 said:


> That not how welfare works you haft to show that your look for a job and you haft to take any job offered


Lol. You've obviously never used it before.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

me2 said:


> That not how welfare works you haft to show that your look for a job and you haft to take any job offered


The first part is true, the second is not.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> The first part is true, the second is not.


Unless it's changed in the last 2 years yes you do. Need to accept any reasonable job offers than offer a min number of hours per week. If you turn down a job you can loose you Assistance.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Lol. You've obviously never used it before.


I have. I was on aid for 7 year both while working full time and after being laid off


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

d0n said:


> LOL 4.6%?
> 
> Try 10%.


OBOZO MATH but the economy is doing great. The economy being so bad gave gasoline to the motor of the machine called FUBER. People who have were had any synbolence of the AMERICAN DREAM are willing to do just about anything to get back to where they once were. THOSE ON TOP OF FUBER HAVE GOTTEN RICH, while majority of the ants (I mean all of us) have stayed fed but our cars are ready to be recycled at the junk yard.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Why do poor people who work hard always think that other poor people take their money when they are on welfare. We aren't taking your money, we are taking Donald Trumps money, or ones like him that actually pay taxes. Don't worry your taxes are going directly to missles that will be dropped on third world countries. I'll make sure when I get welfare, it will be from some million dollar loan kid like Trump. People on welfare are lazy, but Trump who got a million dollar loan from his dad, he did it right? Yeah except he started the game on the goal line, while most of us can't even get off the bench with shit work like UBER!!!


Donald Trump don't pay taxes !
WE DO !


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Donald Trump don't pay taxes !
> WE DO !


Middle class and above pay taxes. Those on Welfare are not paying taxes, claiming kids/EARNED INCOME CREDIT most people get a refund to piss away till next year.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

me2 said:


> Unless it's changed in the last 2 years yes you do. Need to accept any reasonable job offers than offer a min number of hours per week. If you turn down a job you can loose you Assistance.


Reasonable offer is a broad term. Usually has to be above or at what you made before. If you get laid off from Microsoft you dont have to settle for a job with McDonalds


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Sweet!!! I'd rather be on welfare than sit in my damn car all day waiting for UBER pool.


I feel dirty after reading that. What kind of a spineless, pitiful human being can even formulate those words in their head?


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Why do poor people who work hard always think that other poor people take their money when they are on welfare. We aren't taking your money, we are taking Donald Trumps money, or ones like him that actually pay taxes. Don't worry your taxes are going directly to missles that will be dropped on third world countries. I'll make sure when I get welfare, it will be from some million dollar loan kid like Trump. People on welfare are lazy, but Trump who got a million dollar loan from his dad, he did it right? Yeah except he started the game on the goal line, while most of us can't even get off the bench with shit work like UBER!!!


This isn't really true. A little cash may go to the welfare recipient but in terms of wealth, welfare benefits the wealthy.

How? What a delightful question.

When a welfare recipient gets their check what do they do with it? Buy a little weed? Sure. Pay the rent? You betcha. Get some food? Yup. All of those things. And you can bet that the landlord is making a profit on that rent. And the liquor store marks up that booze. Even the weed dealer isn't do it for free. At the end of the month, all of those people have improved their bottom line thanks to the welfare program except for the recipient. They're still dead ass broke.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> This isn't really true. A little cash may go to the welfare recipient but in terms of wealth, welfare benefits the wealthy.
> 
> How? What a delightful question.
> 
> When a welfare recipient gets their check what do they do with it? Buy a little weed? Sure. Pay the rent? You betcha. Get some food? Yup. All of those things. And you can bet that the landlord is making a profit on that rent. And the liquor store marks up that booze. Even the weed dealer isn't do it for free. At the end of the month, all of those people have improved their bottom line thanks to the welfare program except for the recipient. They're still dead ass broke.


But you left out where the money comes from in the first place. People who work for a living are paying the rent and the dealer and the fast food place for the sorry sumbich who says "I'd rather be on welfare than sit in my damn car all day actually earning a paycheck."


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> But you left out where the money comes from in the first place. People who work for a living are paying the rent and the dealer and the fast food place for the sorry sumbich who says "I'd rather be on welfare than sit in my damn car all day actually earning a paycheck."


We should sign that guy up. You know Uber will "help" them get a car if they don't already have one.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> We should sign that guy up. You know Uber will "help" them get a car if they don't already have one.


"That guy" started this thread and he drives for Uber full time. Have some coffee.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> "That guy" started this thread and he drives for Uber full time. Have some coffee.


What thread?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

OBOZO is almost out of office, you had a good 7.6 year run of freebies. Hard to get in that habit of getting out to earn money, rather than a EBT card.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Reasonable offer is a broad term. Usually has to be above or at what you made before. If you get laid off from Microsoft you dont have to settle for a job with McDonalds


Not sure where you live but yes here in Michigan any job including McDonald's must be taken. Only exception are job you would not be able to due for health reason or during hours that you would not be able to find child care. Also job that are too far away from where you live. But so long as it pays min wage you haft to take the job you may still get aid if the job income is below the poverty line.

Perhaps you are thinking of unemployment benefits which have a different set of rules.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

me2 said:


> Not sure where you live but yes here in Michigan any job including McDonald's must be taken. Only exception are job you would not be able to due for health reason or during hours that you would not be able to find child care. Also job that are too far away from where you live. But so long as it pays min wage you haft to take the job you may still get aid if the job income is below the poverty line.
> 
> Perhaps you are thinking of unemployment benefits which have a different set of rules.


As a policy it seems like that would almost guarantee a downward shift in a recipient's socioeconomic status. If you get laid off of a middle class job, let's say $50,000/yr it may very well take months to find a new one. And if you're flipping burgers at McDonald's it can't be easy to mop up your self worth at the end of a shift and get those resumes out. Meanwhile, you're trying to pay the mortgage on your McDonald's paycheck because both your unemployment and the welfare benefits cut off as soon as you took the job.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

me2 said:


> Not sure where you live but yes here in Michigan any job including McDonald's must be taken. Only exception are job you would not be able to due for health reason or during hours that you would not be able to find child care. Also job that are too far away from where you live. But so long as it pays min wage you haft to take the job you may still get aid if the job income is below the poverty line.
> 
> Perhaps you are thinking of unemployment benefits which have a different set of rules.


I was, thanks for following up!


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> As a policy it seems like that would almost guarantee a downward shift in a recipient's socioeconomic status. If you get laid off of a middle class job, let's say $50,000/yr it may very well take months to find a new one. And if you're flipping burgers at McDonald's it can't be easy to mop up your self worth at the end of a shift and get those resumes out. Meanwhile, you're trying to pay the mortgage on your McDonald's paycheck because both your unemployment and the welfare benefits cut off as soon as you took the job.


You welfare benefits are not cut off when you find a job and mostly you will not Qualify for welfare till your unemploment drys up. Your benefit will be reduced some and are baced on some of your expenses. And no one ever claimed welfare was fare or good for your self worth in fact it tends to suck. For example you lose your health care from the state at only 8.50 an hour but they do not count the cost of it against what you make you'll find that a 10¢ raise may lower you benefits by double the increase. Every thing about the system is made to keep you poor and make you feel like shit for needing it. For example let's say you want to go back to school you still need to meet their full time work requirement or loose your aid. If they find out that a family member buy you grocery or helps with a bill you can loose your aid and if you tell them they will reduce said aid in fact even gift to your children such as a new coat or school supplies can be suspect . I once ask my work where she thought this money came from because after taxes and health care rent (on a one bedroom app for me and my child) ext my Monthly income was a negative $100 or more she told me to give up my health care even though I have health problems that most be treated or I could die. (This was before Obama care made health care more affordable) not to mention that what they give really reflects the real cost of living for example they only help cover the cost of the hours your child is in day care even though most daycares charge by the day or week since they must pay teachers that way and they can't Necessarily fill your child's spot for the hours they aren't there, leaving you to cover the rest of the cost I was getting 90% of my child care covered which in reality worked out to less than 50% leaving me with a $400 a m bill on less then $1200 take home per m. Take out the cost of my health care (meds and doc app copays) $300 then subtracted rent $500 toss in car insurance $100 m and we are already over $100 and that's before gas heat electricity. I got from the state $300 in food stamps and $100 in cash aid. Lucky for me both me and my child are small god forbid I'd been feeding a teen boy at the time. More than once I had to have help from family in order to make rent or pay a bill and if I even missed a day of work I risked loosing my apartment.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> As a policy it seems like that would almost guarantee a downward shift in a recipient's socioeconomic status. If you get laid off of a middle class job, let's say $50,000/yr it may very well take months to find a new one. And if you're flipping burgers at McDonald's it can't be easy to mop up your self worth at the end of a shift and get those resumes out. Meanwhile, you're trying to pay the mortgage on your McDonald's paycheck because both your unemployment and the welfare benefits cut off as soon as you took the job.


Opps I did not read the first part of what you said right sorry for the rant.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

me2 said:


> You welfare benefits are not cut off when you find a job and mostly you will not Qualify for welfare till your unemploment drys up. Your benefit will be reduced some and are baced on some of your expenses. And no one ever claimed welfare was fare or good for your self worth in fact it tends to suck. For example you lose your health care from the state at only 8.50 an hour but they do not count the cost of it against what you make you'll find that a 10¢ raise may lower you benefits by double the increase. Every thing about the system is made to keep you poor and make you feel like shit for needing it. For example let's say you want to go back to school you still need to meet their full time work requirement or loose your aid. If they find out that a family member buy you grocery or helps with a bill you can loose your aid and if you tell them they will reduce said aid in fact even gift to your children such as a new coat or school supplies can be suspect . I once ask my work where she thought this money came from because after taxes and health care rent (on a one bedroom app for me and my child) ext my Monthly income was a negative $100 or more she told me to give up my health care even though I have health problems that most be treated or I could die. (This was before Obama care made health care more affordable) not to mention that what they give really reflects the real cost of living for example they only help cover the cost of the hours your child is in day care even though most daycares charge by the day or week since they must pay teachers that way and they can't Necessarily fill your child's spot for the hours they aren't there, leaving you to cover the rest of the cost I was getting 90% of my child care covered which in reality worked out to less than 50% leaving me with a $400 a m bill on less then $1200 take home per m. Take out the cost of my health care (meds and doc app copays) $300 then subtracted rent $500 toss in car insurance $100 m and we are already over $100 and that's before gas heat electricity. I got from the state $300 in food stamps and $100 in cash aid. Lucky for me both me and my child are small god forbid I'd been feeding a teen boy at the time. More than once I had to have help from family in order to make rent or pay a bill and if I even missed a day of work I risked loosing my apartment.


They cut you off if a family member helps out with groceries but not if you get a job? That's weird.

I'll tell you what else is a joke is COBRA. You have to pay the entire year in advance. How are you going to do that? You just lost your job, give me a break.

The people making these rules are so out of touch. A lot of it is in response to some of the (.ahem) more conservative types who labor under the delusion such a thing couldn't happen to them. But the fact is people in hard times for the most part are willing to try and work their way out of them and to make it so difficult to collect it because of these class based fears that a person might be collecting welfare and smoking pot all day is counterproductive.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

me2 said:


> Opps I did not read the first part of what you said right sorry for the rant.


It's cool. Now what the Uber is going on in your avatar?


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> It's cool. Now what the Uber is going on in your avatar?


It's my massive cat butting my head. I need one and it was one of the last pictures on my phone. He is very pushy when he wants loving


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> The unemployment rate is cooked. They fail to count the 92 million who have given up looking for work - those are conveniently excluded from the figure.


They use numbers so that they look good, and wait until mid next year and they'll cook them so it's bad. All depends on who is in office and popular at the time. Want unemployment rate to go down? Hey there are Uber jobs out there. Who cares if the driver only makes $100 a week, they're not unemployed! 18 million jobs created sounds good, who cares that they pay wages that a reasonable person can't survive on. And reasonable people don't expect a brand new car every couple years, a 70" plasma tv, steak dinners, $100 nail jobs weekly, etc.

By reasonable people I mean people who you know they want to have it all. A home, electric, AND still eat.


----------

